
GMail filters your own email? - geekinfo
Weird thing I found on GMail and I am puzzled by it. I sent an email to myself with a link, and I got the email in my inbox. Within a minute, both sent email and the inbox email is removed when I tried to look for it on another device. Is this normal? Anyone encountered this before, how can we trust to use GMail?
======
landgenoot
Yes, I have a similar issue with forwarded email to my gmail account.

If I remember correctly, it sees it as a duplicate in your inbox and sent
folder. Which are merged together to the sent folder.

